
The influence of hardware on Firefox build times - miked85
https://glandium.org/blog/?p=4117
======
ladberg
It would be nice if the author explored the difference RAM makes more. He
mentioned that it didn't make much of a difference in AWS, but the AMD PC had
8x as much as the Intel PC, which could explain the huge performance boost
better than the CPU.

